# 2.5 + nitrous



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey any one know if there is a nitrous kit made for the 2.5


----------



## MKV GLI = SEXY BEAST (Aug 24, 2006)

ahaha and it's his FIRST POST!


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 + nitrous (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_Hey any one know if there is a nitrous kit made for the 2.5









slow down bub


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

haha


----------



## MKV GLI = SEXY BEAST (Aug 24, 2006)

i think he means N0$ for the 2.5 civic..


----------



## CongoGrey (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (MKV GLI = SEXY BEAST)*


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (CongoGrey)*


----------



## Smoked02Jetta (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (CongoGrey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CongoGrey* »_

















^ haha
1st post and it's about NOS.








OP You're in for a long ride......
I think this could be sig material....


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Smoked02Jetta)*

Wtf is wrong with you people?
I haven't seen any nitrous kits for the 2.5 out but it doesn't mean you couldn't fab one pretty easily. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyone who thinks nitrous is ***** is an idiot. I'm sure all of your cars are slow with big ugly wheels so whatever.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
Anyone who thinks nitrous is ***** is an idiot. I'm sure all of your cars are slow with big ugly wheels so whatever.

More sig material


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

Save yourself the effort, get a nawz sticker, they like 10hp for a cost of only two dollars. 
Seriously this is not a good way to start post #1. lol


----------



## Rastadad (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 + nitrous (T-DOG)*

Live fast, die young, and leave a pretty corpse... or, if you don't get killed, ask for the Gerber VANILLA pudding thru the straw.


----------



## c1rcausa (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (haunted reality)*

Didnt you know that vw's come with nitrous stock, you just have to have vag-com to enable it.


----------



## Fanatik06 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (c1rcausa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c1rcausa* »_Didnt you know that vw's come with nitrous stock, you just have to have vag-com to enable it.









Is that what the phone button is for?


----------



## HoneyNutz (Oct 21, 2006)

God forbid any of you guys answered his question... Im not a proponent for Nitrous, but the kid wanted an answer not a berating -- be somewhat respectful


----------



## c1rcausa (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (Fanatik06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fanatik06* »_
Is that what the phone button is for?

Yeah, VW just had to make it less obvious for insurance reasons.
And on back to the op question.
I dont see why you couldnt just hook up a wetshot system. It should work fine, nitrous would be your best bang for the buck.


_Modified by c1rcausa at 6:34 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

people need to make more nos threads, its alot funnier than nitrous. lol


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

So what is so funny? just because i have a 2.5 motor means i have to be slow? i wanna go fast i wanna go fast! ( young ricky bobby voice)


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

listen to be quite honest with you, i would start out with an intake, exhaust , what ever little $hit in the mean time and a chip.


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (pootey)*

yeah big bucks for so little gain!


----------



## c1rcausa (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

Just be ready for your warranty on your trans and motor, once they see that you have nitrous hooked up. 
Stop by your local Vw performance shop and ask some questions. Youll get alot better response from them then an online forum.


----------



## Fanatik06 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

You know you have half of the Lamborgini Gollardo engine in your rabbit....


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

your car is kinda like sex, "you gotta pre heat the oven before you stuff the turkey". If you want to jump right into nitrous go right ahead, but theres a better chance that you will kill yourself in the process. And just to let you know if u want a nitrous kit your going to have to fabricate one for your car.


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (c1rcausa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c1rcausa* »_Just be ready for your warranty on your trans and motor, once they see that you have nitrous hooked up. 
Stop by your local Vw performance shop and ask some questions. Youll get alot better response from them then an online forum.

They just so happens to be me and the place i work. I don't think i am going to be voiding my own warranty any time soon

















_Modified by T-DOG at 6:46 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## Fanatik06 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_
They just so happens to be me and the place i work. I don't i am going to be voiding my own warranty any time soon
















Huh? You work for VW? Or you work for a shop?


----------



## HoneyNutz (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

Ok I have declared my prior comment null and void -- you really are an idiot.
I look forward to seeing your car in the classified section next to the the junked roll over...


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (Fanatik06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fanatik06* »_
Huh? You work for VW? Or you work for a shop?

VW dealer here in town http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

if your looking to buy nitrous for a 2.5, first off why would u buy the 2.5, why wouldn't you just buy a gti. Another question why would u be asking us for ****e like this. You work for vw.


----------



## MKV GLI = SEXY BEAST (Aug 24, 2006)

i feel srry for the ppl from memphis if these are the kinda dealers they have to work with and i thought philly's dealers were bad


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (pootey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pootey* »_if your looking to buy nitrous for a 2.5, first off why would u buy the 2.5, why wouldn't you just buy a gti. Another question why would u be asking us for ****e like this. You work for vw. 

Like we have nitrous kits sitting on the shelf








you know you guys need to get off the 2.0t high horse! I have driven a buch of 2.0t cars not very fast to say the least.


----------



## MOMO Vento 96 (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

how long have your worked at the dealership? If its your first week you better start looking for another job


----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_
you know you guys need to get off the 2.0t high horse! I have driven a buch of 2.0t cars not very fast to say the least.










2.0t vs 2.5??? and you think the 2.5 is faster? i own a 2.5, ugh im not even gonna get in this one.


----------



## MKV GLI = SEXY BEAST (Aug 24, 2006)

What i think he meant was that the 2.0 is more easily modded for more power


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (MKV GLI = SEXY BEAST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV GLI = SEXY BEAST* »_i feel srry for the ppl from memphis if these are the kinda dealers they have to work with and i thought philly's dealers were bad

You think that your local dealer might feel the same about you


----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (MKV GLI = SEXY BEAST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV GLI = SEXY BEAST* »_What i think he meant was that the 2.0 is more easily modded for more power

understood, long story short, i want a turbo for the 2.5. even though that has nothing to do with this


----------



## MKV GLI = SEXY BEAST (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_You think that your local dealer might feel the same about you









U think your mom feels the same way about you?


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (zonehawk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zonehawk* »_

2.0t vs 2.5??? and you think the 2.5 is faster? i own a 2.5, ugh im not even gonna get in this one.


Not now but it will be! what do i have to lose? Got to love those job perks


----------



## Fanatik06 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (zonehawk)*

I think you bought the wrong car, seems like a srt 4 might be more for you....


----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_Not now but it will be! what do i have to lose? Got to love those job perks









you work at Gossett Volkswagen?


----------



## cplus1 (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (Fanatik06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fanatik06* »_I think you bought the wrong car, seems like a srt 4 might be more for you....

indeed


----------



## MKV GLI = SEXY BEAST (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_Not now but it will be! what do i have to lose? Got to love those job perks









jobs perks of what..their is nothing you can do at a vw dealership that will make ur car fater then a stock 2.0


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (Fanatik06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fanatik06* »_I think you bought the wrong car, seems like a srt 4 might be more for you....

I think he would have gotten a better response alone on the srt-4 thread than he has gotten on here.


----------



## HNT GLI (Jul 2, 2004)

at this thread!


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

This is great two pages this fast! To bad every one is scared of nitrous and loss of warranty


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

sorry, just had to throw the gay flag in.....


----------



## Plexxxy (Feb 2, 2007)

Geeze, cut the guy some slack. It was a yes or no question...


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (Plexxxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plexxxy* »_Geeze, cut the guy some slack. It was a yes or no question...









Thanks


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

i hope he got the answer by now. I think its obvious


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

roads closed pizza boy


----------



## Storyinthesoil11 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_
VW dealer here in town http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


If VW is hiring people like this. I think I might run down to my local dealer and apply.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_Wtf is wrong with you people?
I haven't seen any nitrous kits for the 2.5 out but it doesn't mean you couldn't fab one pretty easily. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyone who thinks nitrous is ***** is an idiot. I'm sure all of your cars are slow with big ugly wheels so whatever.

I dont get it?


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re:*


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Spax MC)*

I dont even have to read the thread to tell you, Bad Idea and Not happening anytime soon.


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (2006vwgtipower)*

Ok so I read the thread now. I dont know if any of u others viewd the somewhat recent thread named "NOS". That one was the funniest thread I have ever seen, this one may take the cake though. LMAO


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_So what is so funny? just because i have a 2.5 motor means i have to be slow? i wanna go fast i wanna go fast! ( young ricky bobby voice)

You wont go fast, you will hear KABOOM however.


----------



## LAXlt84 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Re: (2006vwgtipower)*

it's my birthday tomorrow and this thread is the greatest present i could ever get







. ok listen up as funny as this is, it's also really sad. someone needs to find a picture that would = the end result of running nitrous on a new base 2.5 jetta. and for the record how can you say a 2.0t is not that fast? i have so many things to say but i can't tell if this is real or not. assuming it is, i am never stepping a foot into a vw service department again. next time i have a problem i will do everything i can to resolve it myself. by the way, what do you do at the dealership? sales or service? or car wash? and im also glad that you would be "voiding your own warnnanty"


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_
Like we have nitrous kits sitting on the shelf








you know you guys need to get off the 2.0t high horse! I have driven a buch of 2.0t cars not very fast to say the least.










R U kidding me. Ok I have so much to say to this but I would prob get kicked off vortex for it. Umm by the time u have nitrous,exhaust,intake,and chip in ur car. I will have my exhaust,Throttle body pipe,hi-flow discharge pipe,power pulley, and torque ar insert(dogbone, be here friday, throttle body pipe-two weeks, exhaust, and hi-flow dicharge pipe,power pulley-June 07)along with my chip,intake and short throw I already have, and u can line ur 2.5 up with my 2.0T, and u wonna know whats gonna happen (if ur car runs after the launch) I am gonna walk straight away from u. I will come to wherever u live to do it to.







Oh and about ur warranty I am sure what ever tech it is is not gonna care where the FU*K u work they r gonna be like I am not rebuilding a block,head,cam, ect, what ever it is for free.

_Modified by 2006vwgtipower at 12:00 AM 3-1-2007_


_Modified by 2006vwgtipower at 12:02 AM 3-1-2007_


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: (zonehawk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zonehawk* »_

2.0t vs 2.5??? and you think the 2.5 is faster? i own a 2.5, ugh im not even gonna get in this one.

 
He didnt say the 2.5 was faster, I actually agree with him because someone did make a worthless "then why didnt you buy a 2.0T" comment.


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (IchBinDarren)*

I'm sure VWoA would love to hear that there is a dealership that is willing to make warrenty claims on cars that have been modded in a way that should void the warrenty.








If that is in fact what you are implying.
But if you just meant cheap access to parts and labor, then good luck brother. See what that motor can do.


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

rofl


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

So any way i guess nitrous is out of the question since there is no pre fabed kit. (yet) Aso just found out littlle turbos make for realy big heads!!!!! go 2.0t


----------



## britGTIflav (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_So any way i guess nitrous is out of the question since there is no pre fabed kit. (yet) Aso just found out littlle turbos make for realy big heads!!!!! go 2.0t

It sucks you had deal with the **** that this forum produces sometimes on your first post...but not all 2.0T have "big heads" (myself included). Dont understand why people with no valuable input have to chime in







. 
If you are lookin for power for the 2.5L check out the buildup thread for VAGCOMSPORT or something like that - forgot the company's name.


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (britGTIflav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *britGTIflav* »_
It sucks you had deal with the **** that this forum produces sometimes on your first post...but not all 2.0T have "big heads" (myself included). Dont understand why people with no valuable input have to chime in







. 
If you are lookin for power for the 2.5L check out the buildup thread for VAGCOMSPORT or something like that - forgot the company's name.

Thanks for an actual answer! why does nitrous have to be such a big deal with every one on the tex? I have used nitrous on two other Cars with very good luck in the past up to 200 h.p. shot and no problems. p.s. american V8 cars


----------



## britGTIflav (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_
Thanks for an actual answer! why does nitrous have to be such a big deal with every one on the tex? I have used nitrous on two other Cars with very good luck in the past up to 200 h.p. shot and no problems. p.s. american V8 cars
















Well the company I said isnt using NOS (as far as I know)...they are throwing on a turbo


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (haunted reality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haunted reality* »_
More sig material









ok


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (britGTIflav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *britGTIflav* »_
Well the company I said isnt using NOS (as far as I know)...they are throwing on a turbo

Yeah and last i read there were idle problems to be resolved. Any way thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by T-DOG at 10:14 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## 2.0Tgti (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

ok. Honestly, I dont see why you couldn't run nitrous on a 2.5. Nitrous isnt all bad. In fact, its a really reliable way to make power if you know how to count to 15 and take your foot off the gas. I ran it on 2 of my past civics with zero issues. is the 2.0T faster....yes. Because of the chip and the chip only. 2.5 w nitrous vs stock 2.0T? line em up. that would be a good race. everybody is way too quick to post negative stuff about nitrous. dont knock it until youve tried it........and most dont have the balls to do that. They just sit back and post fast and furious quotes that are o so gay but yet they know them by heart


----------



## 2.0Tgti (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (areku_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *areku_x* »_rofl









and yeah, i this one is kinda funny. I was kinda speaking of the general F&F quotes. This one obviously took some time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Storyinthesoil11 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (2.0Tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0Tgti* »_ok. Honestly, I dont see why you couldn't run nitrous on a 2.5. Nitrous isnt all bad. In fact, its a really reliable way to make power if you know how to count to 15 and take your foot off the gas. I ran it on 2 of my past civics with zero issues. is the 2.0T faster....yes. Because of the chip and the chip only. 2.5 w nitrous vs stock 2.0T? line em up. that would be a good race. everybody is way too quick to post negative stuff about nitrous. dont knock it until youve tried it........and most dont have the balls to do that. They just sit back and post fast and furious quotes that are o so gay but yet they know them by heart


The issue about the nitrous has long past. Its the fact that this guys is a total noob.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

put a 200 shot on a LT1 camaro, made one pass and ran 11.5, not bad...made second pass and ran 16.2 (engine was fried) In moderation, nitrous isn't a bad thing, also it wouldn't be overly difficult to make a universal kit work on your car. Best of luck. 
PS-
While the 2.5 jetta / golf isn't really fast, neither is GLI/GTI in stock form. Can think of numerous factory vehicles that will light em up. I know it's not faster, but heck, an impala has as much horsepower and more torque N/A, not as mod friendly, but a GTO sure is.


----------



## Plexxxy (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't understand the nitrous hate either. It's widely used in the drag racing scene -- and not just on ricey civics either. We're talking serious big block v8's that already put out tons of power without a bottle. Oh well, I guess some people don't get it.
Some of you 2.0t guys should really drop the arrogance. Your cars aren't that quick (it does what, 16's stock? lawl...please my sac is bigger than the turbo in that thing







)
THIS is a f*cking turbo...


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Plexxxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plexxxy* »_I don't understand the nitrous hate either. It's widely used in the drag racing scene -- and not just on ricey civics either. We're talking serious big block v8's that already put out tons of power without a bottle. Oh well, I guess some people don't get it.
Some of you 2.0t guys should really drop the arrogance. Your cars aren't that quick (it does what, 16's stock? lawl...please my sac is bigger than the turbo in that thing







)
THIS is a f*cking turbo...










Pffffffff, THIS is a turbo


----------



## 2.0Tgti (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (Storyinthesoil11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Storyinthesoil11* »_The issue about the nitrous has long past. Its the fact that this guys is a total noob.

I know I just dont trust that. I mean alot of guys probibly think I dont know **** as I dont even have 100 posts. But I've run nitrous on 2 other cars and I've owned a 1.8T before my 2.0T so I know quite a bit about VWs as well. I just dont like to judge people on post count.


----------



## Plexxxy (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (2.0Tgti)*


_Quote »_Pffffffff, THIS is a turbo 

haha, touche


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Plexxxy)*

OH GOD it's ON. I haven't seen a thread like this since 'how do i drift in my rabbit/reverse donuts'
best so far is the phone button comment







keep it up guys!


----------



## cuzzinz (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_Thanks for an actual answer! why does nitrous have to be such a big deal with every one on the tex? I have used nitrous on two other Cars with very good luck in the past up to 200 h.p. shot and no problems. p.s. american V8 cars
















I am not a mechanic or a a qualified car technician by any means. BUT Taking from this post I will say nitrous is a good idea in a turboed car and big v8 engines. in a unbuild 2.5 it would probably make some decent power but it would probably be more worth your time to save up and slam a turbo on there. Unless you can afford it and you just want to beat the crap out of your 2.5. As you can see i drive a 2.0t....for those of you that think our cars are fast please move to the Honda forums and throw your egos around. Our VWs are not really about going fast in a straight line...they can be but your going to be doing a lot of work. You dont se man mk5ers any faster than 13.5 in the 1/4 but take em to the twisties and i see a lot more coming on top. Dont get me wrong 13.5 is fast but thats not what any of our 2.0ts make stock. then again like i said if you want to just beat up your 2.5 and dont care then have fun...and dont get yourself killed.
BTW your guys are such asses...i think there have only been to good replys pertinent to the OPs questions...they rest were just flames







and bs that was completely off topic. So guys please start ACTING like VDUB drives and not like a bunch of little kids whos mommies bought them SRT-4s that spend all their allowance on big stickers and and fast and the furious wings to add horse power. Anyone can drive in a straight line...now try to take it around the corner at 50 (on a closed track) without loosing it...thats a different story.





















To the OP....welcome to the vortex...sorry for the poor first time


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (Plexxxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plexxxy* »_I don't understand the nitrous hate either. It's widely used in the drag racing scene -- and not just on ricey civics either. We're talking serious big block v8's that already put out tons of power without a bottle. Oh well, I guess some people don't get it.
Some of you 2.0t guys should really drop the arrogance. Your cars aren't that quick (it does what, 16's stock? lawl...please my sac is bigger than the turbo in that thing







)
THIS is a f*cking turbo...


Umm not trying to get in an argument but umm Nitrous is used on cars in the drag scene because almost all of those cars have these things called built motors that can withstand Nitrous. Our cars run 14's stock and some pro drivers on DSG have had they high 13's. Bone stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not saying they r the most fast cars in the world but thats kind of impresive for a FWD 4 Cylinder.


_Modified by 2006vwgtipower at 2:47 AM 3-1-2007_


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (2.0Tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0Tgti* »_
I know I just dont trust that. I mean alot of guys probibly think I dont know **** as I dont even have 100 posts. But I've run nitrous on 2 other cars and I've owned a 1.8T before my 2.0T so I know quite a bit about VWs as well. I just dont like to judge people on post count.

My man Jack does have a vaild point here, maybe we should take it easy on the OP and other's. We do really classify people as noobs by post count, I think we just dont think about it and dont consider that they just could be new to VW's, and they still might know alot about cars/modifying, or maybe just now decided to join the forums.


_Modified by 2006vwgtipower at 2:49 AM 3-1-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (2006vwgtipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2006vwgtipower* »_
BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH My Dad bought my GTi and I think I pwn 2.5s with mods my Dad bought me BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH


I don't know who's more foolish. You or the OP. To see how offended you got that someone said the 2.0T isn't fast almost made me crap myself. Relax man. At the end of the day you can still take your father's GTi and race a bone stock 2.5 that costs 10K less and has the backseat occupied with 3 kids.
PS: I saw a Civic SI run circles around a DSG GTi on a Road Track in the Fall, it was humorous...Why? Because the Civic is NA and 10K less.








Sorry, had to get you back for the worthless "2.0T PwNs 2.FIv5!!!1one!!!11eleven!!" comment. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by @[email protected] at 2:56 AM 3-1-2007_


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
I don't know who's more foolish. You or the OP. To see how offended you got that someone said Nitrous on a 2.5 would beat a 2.0T almost made me crap myself. Relax man. At the end of the day you can still take your father's GTi and race a bone stock 2.5 that costs 10K less and has the backseat occupied with 3 kids.
PS: I saw a Civic SI run circles around a DSG GTi on a Road Track in the Fall, it was humorous...Why? Because the Civic is NA and 10K less.








Sorry, had to get you back for the worthless "2.0T PwNs 2.FIv5!!!1one!!!11eleven!!" comment. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

No he did not offend me saying that nitrous on a 2.5 would beat a 2.0T. I did not like how he said 2.0T's were "not fast" because I am pretty sure they r pretty quick for a stock car. I know a SI would terrorize a GTI on the Road course. What does that have to do with anything? Umm my friend has an SI hany he paid around 21-22K for it My GTI was 25,000, ummm I dont think 3-4K = 10K.







Unless u mean a base civic is 10K less but how can u compare a base civic with a 2.0T, thats not compareing apples to apples.







. I can fit 3 people in the back of my car. SO what u r saying does not make sense at all. 



_Modified by 2006vwgtipower at 3:05 AM 3-1-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (2006vwgtipower)*

I realized it wasn't the nitrous comment that made you flip out and list 20,000 mods that you could put on to further prove your dominance over a family car known as the Rabbit 2.5. But still, it was pretty funny how much effort you put into defending your motor when clearly he was talking about a stock 2.0T (Which is not fast). The whole point in bringing up the Civic was because you think putting down a 2.5 guy by telling him he'll never be able to beat you in a race is stupid and totally the opposite in what a Dubber truly is. The Honda is what the 2.5 Could have been, a NA dominating Road Track car that weighed less and had a good tranny. But you see, the GTi is the flagship hatchback for VW, that's why that lil car your dad bought for you is quicker then the Rabbit. It makes sense now?
So I was simply putting you in your place like you did to him because you were demonstrating the total opposite of what dubbers should be towards one another. It's like a big freaken family mang, everyone here should get along and praise each others cars. Be it 2.5 or 2.0T or TDI, we all share the same common, that badge on the front of our cars we love so much.
PS: I live in Canada, it's 10k.


_Modified by @[email protected] at 3:08 AM 3-1-2007_


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Yea I understand that we should all get along and what I did was childish, but I never said he could never beat me I know for a fact if u turbo'd a 2.5 then it would kick the SH*T out of me until I went bigger turbo. I just said with what he could do and what I could do (which I am doing) I would win. I only said this because also he said he wanted to "go fast" but yea Nitrous will make ur car significantly faster but u need a bit more than that to "go fast". I think it would be sick if u put Nitrous on ur car and that would mean u have way more balls than us but I just dont see it being safe. That my opinion so lets just leave it at that. No more bickering/argueing here. Ahh did not realize u were compareing it Canadian money. Let us know if u r gonna do Nitrous, I do think chip,intake,exhaust,Turbo kit, coilovers,rims would be a better investment but thats just my .02. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck, sorry for acting like a kid.


_Modified by 2006vwgtipower at 3:18 AM 3-1-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (2006vwgtipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2006vwgtipower* »_Yea I understand that we should all get along and what I did was childish, but I never said he could never beat me I know for a fact if u turbo'd a 2.5 then it would kick the SH*T out of me until I went bigger turbo. I just said with what he could do and what I could do (which I am doing) I would win. I only said this because also he said he wanted to "go fast" but yea Nitrous will make ur car significantly faster but u need a bit more than that to "go fast". I think it would be sick if u put Nitrous on ur car and that would mean u have way more balls than us but I just dont see it being safe. That my opinion so lets just leave it at that. No more bickering/argueing here. Ahh did not realize u were compareing it Canadian money. Let us know if u r gonna do Nitrous, I do think chip,intake,exhaust,Turbo kit, coilovers,rims would be a better investment but thats just my .02. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck, sorry for acting like a kid.

_Modified by 2006vwgtipower at 3:18 AM 3-1-2007_

Everything is forgoten mang. For the record, I'm not the one looking to do Nitrous. I think it's a poor idea IMO. The way I look at it, bottles are for babies, but that's just how I feel.
I just got my Rabbit, and with a simple investment of $200 US, I bumped up my output to 184hp and 202tq to the crank. That aint slow, it's just slower then you. I believe with the right mods and such for under $1500 I can get to a stock GTi's power spec. Will I ever be faster, probably not. Do I want to be? Nah, my goal is 200hp and 220tq. I'll get there soon without a turbo or the nitrous.
BTW, it's been done.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Oh great, they moved this masterpiece of a thread into the 2.5 Forum so we can deal with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Confused Dubber (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: (cuzzinz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cuzzinz* »_
I am not a mechanic or a a qualified car technician by any means. BUT Taking from this post I will say nitrous is a good idea in a turboed car and big v8 engines. in a unbuild 2.5 it would probably make some decent power but it would probably be more worth your time to save up and slam a turbo on there. Unless you can afford it and you just want to beat the crap out of your 2.5. As you can see i drive a 2.0t....for those of you that think our cars are fast please move to the Honda forums and throw your egos around. Our VWs are not really about going fast in a straight line...they can be but your going to be doing a lot of work. You dont se man mk5ers any faster than 13.5 in the 1/4 but take em to the twisties and i see a lot more coming on top. Dont get me wrong 13.5 is fast but thats not what any of our 2.0ts make stock. then again like i said if you want to just beat up your 2.5 and dont care then have fun...and dont get yourself killed.
BTW your guys are such asses...i think there have only been to good replys pertinent to the OPs questions...they rest were just flames







and bs that was completely off topic. So guys please start ACTING like VDUB drives and not like a bunch of little kids whos mommies bought them SRT-4s that spend all their allowance on big stickers and and fast and the furious wings to add horse power. Anyone can drive in a straight line...now try to take it around the corner at 50 (on a closed track) without loosing it...thats a different story.





















To the OP....welcome to the vortex...sorry for the poor first time

Thats a lotta chatter. Perhaps you should realize that all reviews that exist will confirm that the CIVIC will be more agile on a track setting due to its LSD... something that rabbits or gti's dont have.... 
so on "twisties' that stock civic would outrun yer stock rabbit/gti.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

another note, it was said that you needed a "built" motor to run nitrous, and he would be better looking into a turbo. hmmm, ok. 
Neway, nitrous in moderation (50 - 100 hp shots) are pretty much safe on any motor without any type of forged internals, as is a turbo with say 6-10 pounds of boost. But when you start going above those, 150 hp nitrous, or 12+ PSI boost you start needing modified engine internals to handle the extra load being placed on the motor. 
And also, if he could gain 50-100 horsepower on will for 200 bux, i'd like to see it from somewhere else! That's why nitrous is typically the best bang for the buck out there, but you've gotta be a little responsible to use it properly and safely so that you engine doesn't go kaboom. I do think the warranty guys might be a little angry at it's application, or estatic that they don't have to cover said car.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

I don't think I have ever read a more worthless, bs filled thread in my entire life.
I pray to god you all die painfully with a civic si shoved up your poop shoot.
People like you all give vw such a horrid name with your arrogance and narrow minded pea brains it just makes me want to drive my car into a wall at 150+ mph while pressing my phone button. I think not but maybe 3 posts have been from a person that had any intelligence about the matter at all. And mr gti headlights, you have no soul. Cease and desist.


----------



## cuzzinz (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (Confused Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Confused Dubber* »_
Thats a lotta chatter. Perhaps you should realize that all reviews that exist will confirm that the CIVIC will be more agile on a track setting due to its LSD... something that rabbits or gti's dont have.... 
so on "twisties' that stock civic would outrun yer stock rabbit/gti.


First off we arent talking about stock...and second i wasnt comparing anything to anything i was just answering the OPs questions to my best ability. This thread isnt about a gold/jetta/gti/gli vs anything its about his car. IF you want to talk about a civic si vs gti go search that thread out...if not get out...and stop harpin on the new guy. noob or not regardless of # of posts he has a 3 page topic that has only had 2-3 posts that have tried to answer his question.


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 + nitrous (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_Hey any one know if there is a nitrous kit made for the 2.5









DANGER TO MANIFOLD!!!


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (MKV GLI = SEXY BEAST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV GLI = SEXY BEAST* »_What i think he meant was that the 2.0 is more easily modded for more power

that could well be the 100,000th time i've heard that. who cares?
Get a GTI, blah blah, yeah if i had another 4 grand to spend i would've.


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 + nitrous (Mrb00st)*

I know everybody must have seen this before...but it belongs in this thread.
http://www.ag.auburn.edu/users.../neon/
Some stock cars can take a bunch of nitrous









This thread is funny. We have covered almost all the stereotypes of car message boards. 
1) ***** Bashing because obviously, nitrous is for ricers
2) Honda bashing
3) Stock car vs. modified car bench racing
4) special MKV edition: 2.5 vs. 2.0T.
Lets hope this link is a repost. Please, oh please. Then we can add repost to the above list








I say go ahead and put a nitrous kit together. And then go slow with it, because I don't care what dealership you work for...when you ventilate the block, even you won't be able to sneak that one under the warranty radar.


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 + nitrous (the s is silent)*

test reply:
*****
R i c e r.
lols.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_I don't think I have ever read a more worthless, bs filled thread in my entire life.
I pray to god you all die painfully with a civic si shoved up your poop shoot.
People like you all give vw such a horrid name with your arrogance and narrow minded pea brains it just makes me want to drive my car into a wall at 150+ mph while pressing my phone button. I think not but maybe 3 posts have been from a person that had any intelligence about the matter at all. *And mr gti headlights, you have no soul. Cease and desist.*

Lmao, why because I mentioned that the "crappy" "looked down apon" "pos Japanese crap" Civic SI can destroy you in the twisties any day for 10k less and without a Turbo?








Dude, it's fact. I'd still rather have the GTi, I was just provingt a point that even the Mighty 2.0T isn't the God you all make it to be. Sorry I struck a chord with your sensitive lil heart.
It's alright for you to always bring up how snail like us 2.5 guys are, but dare mention a cheaper car that can run you and all of a sudden I have no soul?
I'm a car guy, not just a VW guy, I love all cars. The Civic may be some POS to you, but you can't argue with it's feats. I'm pretty impressed, but once again...I'd rather have a GTi.
If appreciating the technology on another car makes me have no soul, so be it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Lmao, why because I mentioned that the "crappy" "looked down apon" "pos Japanese crap" Civic SI can destroy you in the twisties any day for 10k less and without a Turbo?








Dude, it's fact. I'd still rather have the GTi, I was just provingt a point that even the Mighty 2.0T isn't the God you all make it to be. Sorry I struck a chord with your sensitive lil heart.
It's alright for you to always bring up how snail like us 2.5 guys are, but dare mention a cheaper car that can run you and all of a sudden I have no soul?
I'm a car guy, not just a VW guy, I love all cars. The Civic may be some POS to you, but you can't argue with it's feats. I'm pretty impressed, but once again...I'd rather have a GTi.
If appreciating the technology on another car makes me have no soul, so be it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I'm sorry but you're really kinda dumb sometimes. What civic that is 10k cheaper can destroy me in the twisties? None.... Show me where you came up with this info?
Even the civic si, which is nowhere NEAR 10k cheaper can not "destroy me in the twisties" unless it's a professional driver, in which case if he drove my car and I drove the civic si he'd still destroy me.
Just because a car has LSD does not mean it's automatically the fastest car around a course. Have you ever even driven around a road track? I'm willing to bet no and I'm getting sick of your stupid comments to people with 2.0t's. You have no automotive knowledge that I can see, and that's fine, but stop running around to every thread trying to act like you're some 13 year old kid telling me about some cheaper car that would beat me when it wouldn't.
I've been to all the local civic si sites trying to find a race and noone has wanted to race me yet. They say "you have turbo, no fair! Try racing an si with F/I!"
Most of the comparative SI vs GTI articles in magazines were done where the gti was on all seasons and had alot of heavy options and the si on summer tires (only option is nav). I have none of those heavy options (especially leather) besides sunroof and 18's, but I do have re-01r's on my car and trust me they make a difference.
I would love to destroy an si on camera, through the twisties, and personally email it to you along with a picture of a hamster with a pancake on its head. Unfortunately I have yet to find a civic si nearby to go to the track with (thunderhill, etc.)

Last but not least, you stating something does not make it "fact."
If you knew me you would never say I'm not a car person. I have two friends that drive VW's, an r32 and an 06 gli. The rest drive stis, s2k, magnum r/t, 03 cobra, evo 8 and 9's, srt4s, alot of dsm's, 3rd gen supra, 4th gen supra, the list goes on and on of cars not vw. I like most all of them and I could care less about defending the gti. I do not go to vw meets, I do not wave at people that own vw unless they wave at me. I'm far from a fanboi and if I'm going to belong to any "club" it'd be the PCA first and foremost. Too bad most porsche owners are pricks =/ I didn't say you had no soul because of your comment about the si, I don't care about your opinion, I said it because you seem to revel in attempting to make gti owners feel inferior to another car because you feel your car is inferior to the gti.


_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 11:34 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

If you haven't noticed yet, i'm talking about a stock SI and a stock GTi. If you ask an knowledgeable non fanboy GTi owner, they will humbly admit to getting owned on a road track.
I don't care if you have APR Stage 2474762 Ecu Upgrade or w/e, i'm discussing stock for stock. 
As for proof, you can refer to any of these threads and articles below for a nice read on how a stock GTi will be ruined by a car that's worth 10k Canadian (where i'm from, if you took 11 seconds to read my profile) GTi are priced higher in Canada regardless of exchange rate, thats a fact, we get the shaft.
As for being knowledeable about cars, i'm on par with most on here, that being average, it doesn't take an Audi engineer to figure out that X amount of threads and X amount of articles claiming the SI is better on the track mean that well, the SI is better then the GTi on a road course.
My bashing of the 2.0T simply isn't a bashing, it's more of a "put you in your place" kinda rant. Why? Because some think they own the automotive world with their GTi. I just wanna remind you guys to be humble and respect that you are indeed not the greatest cars on the road. 
My point being, the SI will own you on a roadtrack. Why? Better suspension (yes, it really is better) and LSD (yes it really makes a big difference) and a better chassis overall for that type of race.
Here's your stinkin proof.








Acceleration Times Not that much different eh?
Read this thread, mostly everyone admits to the SI winning if indeed that race went down.
Here's the actual results of Motortrends RaodTrack race with the SI vs GTi








Enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: This thread is officially hijacked...hopefully some mod will look it soon.











_Modified by @[email protected] at 3:07 AM 3-2-2007_


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Haha you used the EXACT comparison I was talking about.
Next time try an article that pits cars with the same tires on them...
It is so funny for you to admit you get all your opinions from magazines... Beleive it or not most magazine articles are actual _humans_ with _opinions_. It is truly amazing. Magazine articles can only be taken at face value. Not all editors are professional drivers, even if they've done it for a long time it doesn't make them pros. Also, how much time do you think they spent driving the car? Nowhere near as much as someone that owns the cars. So what you're looking at is a subjective beating around the track by someone barely aquainted with the car. So who is to say what the car's true potential is after the driver gets used to it? Maybe the si will beat the gti really bad, maybe the gti will win, maybe they both are almost the same in performance like everyone else but you has already realized.
"most everyone admits to the SI winning" What are you smoking? So 3 guys said an si would beat them and that means what to me? I ran a 14.4 stock and I do not see many SI's doing that at all.
Hey I have an idea, check this out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.roadandtrack.com/ar...=3370
Best braking, best skid pad, best slalom, best acceleration, even with 190 more lbs then the civic si (wait a minute I thought the si was like 500 lbs lighter?!? wrong...)
I don't have leather seats or dsg and my car weighs in at ~3140 lbs w/ driver. This was one of the only comparisons done with at least the right tires.
And even after all this, I know you have this preconceived notion that the si just completely annihilates the gti in the corners. What you don't realize is that even if it does have more potential, it is all dependent on the driver to get the most out of it. What you are saying however, is that if an SI got in the twisties with me he would rocket off at 500 mph and I'd be eating his dust








Also, it still costs nowhere near 10k more. I don't care about what canadians pay because I don't live in canada so making a comparison about what you pay does not equal what I pay no matter how much you want it to be true.
I'm surprised this hasn't been locked already.

_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 1:06 AM 3-2-2007_


_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 1:10 AM 3-2-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

Fact: SI will beat you stock vs stock around the twisties.
There's the simple version


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Fact: SI will beat you stock vs stock around the twisties.
There's the simple version









...nope.
Fact: honda fit will beat you stock vs stock around the twisties.
There's the simple version


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
...nope.
Fact: *honda fit will beat you stock vs stock around the twisties.*
There's the simple version









Ahhh I rest my case.
Baboon > You


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

I feel bad for the OP. You guys are grilling him right off the back, he just doesn't know any better.
If you want an answer: nitrous will destroy your engine, ask any of the mechanics in your dealership, you can ask my dad down here if you want. Nitrous will literally burn everything in the engine, sometimes even warping the crankshaft or connecting rods. Drag cars use multi-stage nitrous kits to progressively add in the gas making it a little easier on the engine. Even than; those engines and trans need to be completely rebuilt after a few runs.
Putting nitrous on a street car is just plain stupid. Yeah you get ridiculous "bang for your buck" but not without the massive expense and time of rebuilding the engine. 
Contrary to what some have said: it is not reliable. Turbos are a safer option because all they are doing is forcing more cool air into the cylinders when needed, not supplementing explosive gas into it.


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*

shouldn't this be locked?


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Everything is forgoten mang. For the record, I'm not the one looking to do Nitrous. I think it's a poor idea IMO. The way I look at it, bottles are for babies, but that's just how I feel.
I just got my Rabbit, and with a simple investment of $200 US, I bumped up my output to 184hp and 202tq to the crank. That aint slow, it's just slower then you. I believe with the right mods and such for under $1500 I can get to a stock GTi's power spec. Will I ever be faster, probably not. Do I want to be? Nah, my goal is 200hp and 220tq. I'll get there soon without a turbo or the nitrous.
BTW, it's been done.









Thats funny I was thinking the same thing the other day, I was like chip,intake,and exhaust on a 2.5L would prob be just as fast as a stock GTI.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Ahhh I rest my case.
Baboon > You









honda fit > you.


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_I feel bad for the OP. You guys are grilling him right off the back, he just doesn't know any better.
If you want an answer: nitrous will destroy your engine, ask any of the mechanics in your dealership, you can ask my dad down here if you want. Nitrous will literally burn everything in the engine, sometimes even warping the crankshaft or connecting rods. Drag cars use multi-stage nitrous kits to progressively add in the gas making it a little easier on the engine. Even than; those engines and trans need to be completely rebuilt after a few runs.
Putting nitrous on a street car is just plain stupid. Yeah you get ridiculous "bang for your buck" but not without the massive expense and time of rebuilding the engine. 
Contrary to what some have said: it is not reliable. Turbos are a safer option because all they are doing is forcing more cool air into the cylinders when needed, not supplementing explosive gas into it.

And this is where people get CRAZY misconceptions about nitrous. Nitrous does not destroy an engine any more than cranking up the boost too high will. If you add 50 hp with a turbo, then a 50 hp shot of nitrous will, mechanically, do the same exact thing to the car.
Nitrous does not burn. It is not an explosive gas that will destroy the welds on your intake manifold. It will not burn any more than the air we breath will burn. Nitrous oxide is an oxidizer. Think of it as chemical forced induction. With a turbo, you're forcing in more oxygen by raising the pressure. With nitrous, you're forcing in more oxygen by adding an oxidizer. With both, you need to add more fuel to go with the added oxygen. Without fuel, nitrous is just funny gas
















edit: nfpa didn't load right.
Health (blue): 2
Flamability (red): 0
Reactivity (yellow): 0
Other (white): Oxidizer
You could use hydrogen peroxide in an engine to do the same thing (if you could find a strong enough solution).
Drag engines need to be rebuilt every few runs because they're pushing WAY more hp through an engine than it was designed for. The only reason nitrous will warp a crank or a rod is if the crank or the rod are not designed for the load. Same thing with a turbo.
So, if you build the engine to handle the hp, nitrous is not dangerous. If you don't build the engine to match the power output expected with nitrous, then you will destroy something.


_Modified by the s is silent at 11:43 PM 3-2-2007_


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (the s is silent)*

Yep. As long as you tune it properly and give it the fuel you need you'll do fine.


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

Your right the n2o isn't explosive at normal pressure, but as an oxidizer it increases the combustibility of the fuel. An n2o system will pump in a mix 36% o2/64% nitrogen. A turbo- since it is compressing atmosphere air that we breathe- is about 20% o2/80% other. More o2 = more burn. Go ahead and pump some in than start the engine and see what happens.
But we agree n2o on a stock engine = bad idea. No stock engine, especially the 2.5 cannot take that kind of load; it wasn't designed for it. I hardly doubt the OP was considering building the engine to take the load considering he wanted it for the cheap power.
I like this engine, but it's not that durable heh.


_Modified by QuiescentPlunge at 5:53 PM 3-2-2007_


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

plunge, don't know where you're going, as people have put nitrous on plenty of stock engines and they take the load all the time. If you try to run 10's simply by dumping a lot of n2o at the problem, you'll probalby find holes in your pistons. 
And just for curiosity, what is the weakness of the 2.5? I haven't done a tear down to see exactly what's inside, but...i'd be curious as to what you know about the engine that others (VW) don't?


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

You'll find holes in the piston heads because of the difference in temperature between the surface of the metal (inner cylinder and piston head) and the burning gas. As you know in physics expanding gas will cool, contracting gases warm up. Since the n2o is atomized into the cylinder it'll cool the gas vapor in the cylinder, more than what normally happens from just gasoline being atomized. This happens really fast, so when the n2o first comes in the gas is much cooler than the cylinder wall and piston head- which have been heating up through normal use of the engine before the n2o. Than all of a sudden there's a bigger than normal boom in the cycle.
That quick temperature change is what can poke a hole in the piston or crack the cylinder wall. But beyond that take into consideration that the 2.5 was designed as an economy car; this makes me think that certain parts like the piston rings and valve seats can't handle that burst of power. I would say the pistons and connecting rods themselves are hearty enough though. I've seen a lot of stock engines where even the piston heads were literally burned away from the n2o. Just not quality enough metal or something. I believe a turbo is a much better means of making more boom because the temperature doesn't shift as much as n2o. Colder is not always better, you have to realize that engines are designed with a working temperature in mind.
Another thing to worry about is the trans of course. I don't know anything about the transmission, but I've heard that some of the shafts aren't strong enough. I'd love to know more about the 5 speed handling loads of power.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a difficult time believing that the cooling effect of the nitrous gas is going to be responsible for placing holes into the tops of pistons, i'd much rather put a bet on detonation for that. And to the thought that colder isn't better, warmer isn't necesarily better either, as operating an engine (especially internal engine parts) at temperatures above what they were designed to operated at can be the cause of catostrophic engine failures, whether that's a piston melted to the cylinder wall, valvetrain that no longer opens or closes properly, or cylinder walls that are no longer their original shape, etc. 
I don't really agree that the 2.5 was built as an economy car, it was built more as a driving vehicle, high torque numbers @ low RPM's, and longevity/reliability. It would be increidlby easy for a 2.5L engine to create nearly 200hp N/A, however i also believe the reason behind this wasn't to promote a longer lasting engine, but to ensure that the engine doesnt encroach tomcuh on the highend GLI/GTI cars.


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

not enough fuel will make you run really, really lean. Your EGT's will shoot through the roof, and you'll melt a hole in a piston. The same thing will happen on a turbocharged car if you don't add fuel. There is nothing magical about nitrous.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (zonehawk)*

nos is a pretty good possibility, if the engine is tuned correctly


----------

